# Comment utiliser l'agenda de l'iPod sous PC ?



## xavdel (6 Août 2004)

Salut,

Je n'arrive pas à utiliser l'agenda de l'ipod sur PC ! Avez vous une solution ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

j'aimerais savoir aussi !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2004)

L'iPod gère divers formats standarts de calendriers tels vCalendar ou iCalender. Outlook doit sans doute permettre d'exporter dans ses formats par exemple.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

olution a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais savoir aussi !


 ipodfanatic


----------



## xavdel (7 Août 2004)

Merci pour ces infos... mais mise à part Outlook ; quels logiciels sous PC peuvent gérer des icalender ou vcalendar ?


----------

